# How many foundations do you own?



## mizuki~ (Aug 26, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, I'd just like to know how many foundations, tinted moisturizers and/or concealers do you guys own because I know everybody's always looking for their perfect HG foundation etc.. I know I seem to never be completely satisfied with what I have and thinking there's probably something out there 10x better so keep buying..sucks because I'm always broke! Here's mines:

Foundation: 10
Tinted Moisturizers: 4
Concealer: 5

I really gotta stop buying new foundation and just try to use up what I already own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






EDIT: I have added 12 new foundations to my collection.....
i need help


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 26, 2008)

Foundations: 4 (I think, have just got rid of some)
Tinted moisturisers: 2
Concealers: 3

So far I haven't found any 'miracle' products of the above and am doubtful now that they exist!


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 26, 2008)

Foundations:3
Tinted moisturisers:2
Concealers: 2


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Aug 26, 2008)

foundations: 4
Concelears: 1
Hope to finish this first before i buy more....ok, that wont happen


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Foundations: MAC studio fix, MAC studio fix fluid, BE fair, BE fairly light, BE medium, EDM fair, EDM fair neutral, EDM sandy fair
Tinted Moisturizers: none
Concealers: MAC select cover up, BE bisque, BE well rested

I used to have one foundation and two concealers before I became a MAC addict ... I don't know what happened


----------



## kimberlane (Aug 26, 2008)

I have 3 foundations. 
0 tinted moisturizers (though I would like some, never tried them)
I did have 3 concealers, but lost 2 so I am down to one./
As you can see I don't have much, 1 of my foundations is brand new I just used it once to see how it looked haven't used it since. It looked good just had more coverage than I wanted.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 26, 2008)

Not as many as I thought lol

Foundations: 4
Tinted Moisturizers: None
Concealers: 2


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 26, 2008)

foundation 4 
Tinted moisterizers 0
concealers 2

I am actually looking for a  good Tinted moisterizer any suggestions?


----------



## Brittni (Aug 26, 2008)

foundations 1 
concealer 1
powders a lot lol


----------



## kittycatliss (Aug 26, 2008)

Foundation: 20
Tinted Moisturizers: 3
Concealer: 7
Powder: 7
Wow i really need to stop buying face stuff


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Aug 26, 2008)

wow, well i guess what i have is unheard of...

foundation-1
tinted moisturizer-0
powder-1

I try so many other colors, brushes and whatnot...i like my face to be consistent, loll.  But I have had my eye on some thangs i wanna try, lol


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 26, 2008)

foundation: 3
concealer 2
tinted moisturizer 2


----------



## jardinaires (Aug 26, 2008)

foundations: 4, 5 if you count studio fix powder
tinted moisturizers: 2
concealers: 7

most of those concealers are just in different shades


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 26, 2008)

*Foundation:* 4 *I still have not found the perfect one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Tinted Moisturizers*: 0 *was wearing LM but now I don't like it
*Concealer:* 5 *the one I like is by MAC & is discontinued


----------



## makeba (Aug 26, 2008)

foundations:  4 studio fix fluid, studio fix, studio tech, prescriptives level 4
tinted moist:  0
concealers  :  4  nw40, nw35, mufe lift conceal, nyx


----------



## laperle (Aug 26, 2008)

9 foundations
3 concealers
4 primers


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Aug 26, 2008)

Foundations: 1 (I _really_ like the foundation I'm currently using!)
Concealers: 1 (which I never use... I find it makes my skin really flaky)
Powders: 3 (my skin gets oily-looking throughout the day so it's a must)
Tinted Moisturizers: 0 (never tried one before... I know!!)


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 27, 2008)

Foundation: 2 full size, about 6 small mineral samples
Concealer: 3
Tinted Moisturizer: 0, I make my own with liquid foundation and reg. moistuizer
Pressed Powder: 2

No too bad!


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 27, 2008)

foundations: 4
tinted moisturisers: 1
concealers:... oh god, too many er.... 10 maybe?


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 27, 2008)

Foundations: 1
Tinted moisturizer: 1
Concealers: 2
Powders: 2

I used to keep a few bottles of foundation handy, but I accidentally broke my Studio Fix and I B2M'd my Select SPF 15.


----------



## Duchess915 (Aug 27, 2008)

Foundations:  3
Moisturizers:  2
Concealor: 1
Powder:  2

The makeup artist applied NW43 Studio Fix Fluid on me.  But after getting a sample of NW45, I think it's much closer to my skin color.  So today, I'm returning the NW43 for the NW45.  I'd like to eventually try Prescriptives and see what they can match to my African-American skin tone.


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Foundation: 7
Tinted Moisturizers: 1
Concealer: 2


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 27, 2008)

foundation. 5
powder.5
concealer.3


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2008)

foundations: 3
tinted moisturizers: 1
concealer: 3


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2008)

foundations: about 8 and lots of samples
tinted moisturizers: none, dont use them
concealer: about 4


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 27, 2008)

Foundations - 5, I only really use 2 of them though!
Tinted Moisturizers - 1, don't use it. Too dark...
Concealers - 2


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Aug 27, 2008)

Foundation: Four, all of the shades differ hugely too! Haha. I use two.
Tinted Moisturizers: Zero, but I do mix my foundation with moisturiser anyway.
Concealer: Two, one liquid, one stick.


----------



## Tsunami Rose (Aug 27, 2008)

1 Foundation
1 Pressed Blot Powder 

That's it.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 27, 2008)

foundations: 4
concealers: 1


----------



## bellezzadolce (Aug 28, 2008)

Foundation: 12
Tinted Moisturizers: 2
Concealer: 6


 I have all of these in NC's and NW's because depending on the time of year, my undertones change.  Also I use different foundations depending on what type of look I'm trying to achieve for my skin


----------



## elongreach (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok, I'm not going to include the ones sitting at the bottom of my traincase never to see the light of day again.

foundations: 2
tinted moisturizers: 1
Concealer: 3
Powders:5


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 29, 2008)

Foundations: 5 (CoverFX naturalFX, SFF, MUFE mat velvet+, CoverFX powderFX, CoverFX cream foundation) I only really like the last 3.
Tinted moisturizer: Maybelline pure. Love this one.
Concealer: 2 MUFE's lift concealer but I just use the cream foundation as a concealer.
Powder: 4, Almay pressed powder for oily skin, CoverFX matteFX, NYC loose and pressed.

I already have my HGs for face makeup now though.


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 29, 2008)

Foundations: 4
Concealers: 3


----------



## niknacnikki69 (Aug 29, 2008)

foundation : 14
tinted moisturizers: none, I don't use them, too light for me
concealer: 3 and some samples

I can't seem to get the right foundation for me.


----------



## lavish_habits (Aug 29, 2008)

foundation: 1
tinted moisturizer: 2
concealer:1


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 29, 2008)

foundations: 3 different but four bottles
tinted moisturizers: none, haven't ever used then as m skin really needs coverage
concealer: 4, but one of them is a pallette kind of thing with three shades.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 29, 2008)

Foundations: 4 (all Px, though I did recently B2M some Studio Fix fluid and powder)
Concealer: 5 (4 MAC, 1 MUFE)
Powder: 6 (loose and pressed; 2 loose I NEVER touch)
Tinted moisturizer: 1 (I bought the new one from Revlon on a whim and only used it once...)

Looking for HG foundation; I have a sample of BB oil free that seems promising, but don't want to pay $40 for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I returned the MUFE concealer yesterday and spent that $30 on 2 brushes, lol. Also got a new Studio Fix, so now I have 5 foundations).


----------



## gardenteaparty (Aug 31, 2008)

Foundations: 2
Tinted Moisturizers: 0
Concealers: 3

I hate buying foundations, they're the most boring looking item to get


----------



## color_lover456 (Aug 31, 2008)

I am super-simple:
Foundations - 2 (One powder BE and liquid MUFE)
Tinted Moisturizer - 1 STILA, but sucks
Concealers: 2, both MAC select cover up, one for winter one for summer


----------



## cetati (Sep 1, 2008)

Foundation: 1 (though I'm planning on getting another soon)
TM: 0 (planning on this one too ) 
Concealer: 1
Powders: 2


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 1, 2008)

Foundation: 4
Tinted Moisturizers: 0
Concealer: 1


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Oct 22, 2008)

Foundation: 4 (Studio tech, studio fix, and iman cosmetics cream to powder and iman stick foundation

tinted moisterizer:0 would like to try one though

concealer: 2

powder:2


----------



## zeroxstar (Oct 22, 2008)

foundations: (4) MUFE Mat Velvet, MAC Studio Tech & MAC Studio Stick, Cargo Oil-Free Liquid
concealer: (3) MUFE Lift Concealer, MAC Studio stick concealer & Benefit Erase Paste
powder: (3) MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural, Philosophy Airbrush Canvas (HG LOVEEE IT), BE Mineral MU Powder 
tinted moisterizers: (2) 1 stila regular & 1 stila illuminating

and I have a bunch of small/GWP size versions of foundation/tinted moisterizers that I use too. 
Philosophy's airbrush canvas is my favorite for daily use though, it has the BEST coverage and doesn't irritate my skin at all. i looove it


----------



## Asphyxiation (Nov 3, 2008)

*Foundations:* 4
*Tinted* *moist:* 0
*Concealers: *6

Funny thing is, I don't even use concealer cause I don't really need them.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




If I for some reason do use concealer I only use them on some scars I have on my chest and hands... Hmm..


----------



## makeupmadb (Nov 3, 2008)

Foundation: 3
Tinted Moisturizers: 0 never tried them
Concealer: 4


----------



## Rebe (Nov 3, 2008)

Foundations: 7
Tinted moisturisers: 1
Concealers: 2


----------



## Mercurial (Nov 3, 2008)

I used to have a stash of about 5-6 foundations however I only use a couple now I've got my ideal ones.

Foundation - Maybelline minerals/Dior Eclat Satin or Diorskin Forever compact.

Concealer - I don't really used now I used the mineral powder, but have Bobbi Browns creamy concealer for under eyes.

Tinted moisturiser - Stila Illuminating which is good but am wanting to try Laura Mercier next as heard good reports about this.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 19, 2008)

Foundations: 1
tinted moisturizers: ----
Concealers: 2


----------



## ginger9 (Nov 19, 2008)

foundation: 3
Tinted moisturizer: 1
Concealer: 3

adding
powders: 2 (loose) 2 (pressed)


----------



## DirtyPlum (Nov 19, 2008)

Foundations, *8 *- MAC (5) MUFE (2), Estee Lauder/BB/LMercier/BE (1)
Concealer - 4

omg...


----------



## Brie (Nov 27, 2008)

Foundation: 6
Assorted concealers: 6


----------



## blindpassion (Nov 29, 2008)

Foundations: MUFE HD Liquid and MUFE HD Powder
MAC Studio Fix Fluid and MAC Studio Fix Powder
MAC face and body in white.

Concealers:
Clinique Line Smoothing Concealer
Two of MAC's concealers.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 29, 2008)

MUFE - 2    (Mat Vel & HD)
MAC - 4  Studio Finish , Studio Tech, Moistureblend & SF Matte 
Prescriptives - 1 
Bobbi Brown - 2   Flawless Finish & Moisturizing 

Concealers
MUFE - 1
Mac - 2
Almay - 1


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 29, 2008)

Body Shop, Oilfree, No 1
Bobbi Brown, Oilfree, Warm Ivory

soon to try:
Everyday Minerals, Intensiv, Beige-Sandy Fair

Concealers
Body Shop, No1
MAC Select Moisturecover, NW15


----------



## kalice (Nov 29, 2008)

Foundations: 2 (Studio Fix Powder, Face and Body)
Tinted Moisturizer: 0
Concealers: 1
Powders: 1


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 5, 2008)

Mineralized satinfinish - 1
Studio stick - 2 (one to contour)

MSF Loose - 1
NMSF - 2 (I use as a foundation & one is to highlight)
Mac Hyperreal - 1 (highlighter )
Studio Tech - 1
Mac Lightful protective spf 20 - 1 (use as a under eye highlighter)
= 8


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 6, 2008)

Foundations - 4
Concealers - 6 
Tinted Moisturizers - 0
Powders - 1


----------



## PBunnieP (Dec 8, 2008)

foundations (Liquids)
-MUFE F&B
-MAC SFF
-Laneige Snow Crystal
-Maybelline Mineral Power
-Biotherm AquaRadiance

Tinted Moisturizer
-Smashbox Cooling Tint
-Revlon Beyond Natural

Power Foundation
-Lise Watier Multi-Vitamin
-Laneige Snow Crystal
-Laneige Sliding Pact
-TheFaceShop Phytogenic

Concealer:
-Maybelline Mineral Power
-Revlon Age Defying
-MAC Studio Finish (?) SPF35
-CG Fresh Complexion
-L'Oreal Infaillable


----------



## joshari (Dec 10, 2008)

One foundation, which I just picked up this morning.  I am going to pick up some extras (from MAC) tomorrow morning as I always seem to run out of it an the wrong moment.

I also need to replace my BE foundation which has run out as well.

Tinted moisturizer, don't own any. I probably should though.

Concealer, I only own one.  Sad to say that this is also from like 7 years ago that this was bought.  Needless to say, I don't actually use it at all.  It is going to be thrown out when I get home tonight and I will pick up a new one.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 10, 2008)

Like 15 foundations.


----------



## LaBelleMel31 (Dec 10, 2008)

i dont use alot of foundation especially liquid.  Alot of the times, I just moisturize and use sheer powder foundation so that my skin can breathe.  i own a summer and winter mineral foundation from everyday mineral; MAC sheer powder foundation and MAC studio fix liquid foundation.  I have one Neutrogena liquid concealer brush and Bobbi Brown's cream concealer.  =)


----------



## Choupinette28 (Dec 10, 2008)

Foundations - 2
Concealers - 2 
Tinted Moisturizers - 0
Powders - 3


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Jan 18, 2009)

Foundation: 8
      Liquid:3
      Cream:2
      Powder:3
Tinted Moisturizers: 2
Concealer: 4


----------



## dangerdana (Jan 18, 2009)

Foundations: 1 
Powder: 3 
Concealer: 3


----------



## .Ice (Jan 18, 2009)

Foundations: 2
Concealers: 1 (which totally sucks and im trying to finish it out before I try something new)
Powders: 1


----------



## Kitiara (Jan 18, 2009)

Liquid:7
powder:6
concealer:3


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 20, 2009)

1 MAC
2 Fyrinnae that are too white for me, as impossible as that is
like 6 or 7 EDM mineral foundations (I always stayed stocked up on them since shipping takes awhile)
More EDM concealers than I can remember


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 20, 2009)

i only own 2.
mineralize satin finish and the reg mineral (both MAC)


----------



## color_lover456 (Jan 20, 2009)

Foundations: 11 (some i have two of, one for winter, one for summer)
Concealors: 5
Tinted Moisturizers: 1 (stila, and i hate it!)


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 23, 2009)

*Foundation*: 3 (MAC Studio Fix powder in NW20, L'Oreal True Match liquid in N1, and a discontinued "colorless" liquid foundation from Avon)

*Tinted moisturizer*: Never tried any

*Concealer*: 1 (Revlon brand something or other)

Interestingly enough, I just bought the concealer about 3 days ago. Before that, I'd gone without concealer for many years. But my recent inclination to kick-up my eye makeup got me thinking that perhaps I should try covering the dark circles under my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Chelsssea (Feb 4, 2009)

Probably about 5 foundations
3 concealers
2 Tinted moisturizers
A bunch of powders-but I do use them all


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Feb 4, 2009)

armani luminous silk fluid
hyper real nc500
sff nw43
mineralize satinfinsh nc45
mufe mat velvet 70
sf powder c7
be med dark
about 8 dif concealers

10 dif powders (mac, lancome, nars, in pressed and loose)

I really need to stop buying face products. All the ones I have work in dif times of year/occasion. MUFE mat velvet is my absolute fav and thats the only one I have bought twice.


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Feb 4, 2009)

MAC Studio Fix Fluid & Powder Foundation
Clinique Perfectly Real Foundation
mark. C-thru U tinted moisturizer
mark. Powder Buff Foundation
Sephora Mineral Powder Foundation
Bare Escentuals Foundation
Maybelline Dream Mousse Liquid
MAC Studio Finish in both NC20 and NW20 (getting the new Studio Sculpt in NW20 tomorrow!)
Maybelline Corrector Stick

...can you tell I have NOT found my HG yet?!?!  Still searching...


----------



## boba (Feb 9, 2009)

foundations: 6 liquid foundations, 3 foundation powders, 2 concealers

..and i still havent found a HG


----------



## chellaxx (Feb 9, 2009)

foundation- 6
concealer- 1

going to try scult & shape this week.. hoping its good!


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 9, 2009)

two foundations (studio fix fluid and studio sculpt)
three powder (a blot loose, blot pressed, and a sheer select pressed)
three concealers (studio finsh, select cover and studio sculpt)

Studio fix fliud is the only foundation i brought mutiple times i liked it but now i love studio sculpt i still have a lot of sff left so i'm still use it on and off or make a tinted moisturizer out of it for summer


----------



## Almost black. (Feb 9, 2009)

Foundations: 5
Powders: 1
Concealers: 3

Not that much


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 9, 2009)

i have 3
Studio tech, studio fix powder, and MUFE HD foundation.
I would usually have four.. the fourth being Studio fix fluid.. great everyday liquid foundation
I want to try that new sculpt foundation.. MMmm

Studio tech is becoming one I am wearing daily (along with Studio Fix powder lightly on top of course).  Studio tech just gives you this yummy creamy look without looking to moist.
Studio fix is just the most amazing shit ever and it is my number one foundation--i put it on top of everything.  I have been wearing Studio fix since before I came a huge MAC fan.  

MUFE HD foundation is great for going out when you know pictures are going to be taken.. gives you an amazingggg look! 

I think if each foundation has a different ability or can suit a different occasian then you can never have too many!!


----------



## Sushi. (Feb 11, 2009)

foundations: about 5 right now

I definitly should'nt buy as many as i due, but im always trying to find the perfect one, tho i think ive finally found it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so hopefully i wont be buying so many


----------



## dolcekatiana (Feb 11, 2009)

Foundations: 4
Concealers: 5

and I absolutely cant stand it! Im trying to use them all up so I can have just 1 foundation and 1 concealer. I hate having makeup laying around that I dont use. My mom gets a lot of it so lucky her! hahah


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 14, 2009)

Foundations: 2
Concealers: 3

I try not to stock up on these items... (can't help stocking on anything else though LOL
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## TJgirl (Feb 15, 2009)

1 Foundation 
1 tinted moisturizer
3 concealers

I usually try and finish before I buy more, unless its really awful!


----------



## Heiaken (Feb 15, 2009)

3 Foundation, but only 2 different ones. I have MAC SFF NC15 and two Diorskin Forever in 010.


----------



## joojoobss (Mar 6, 2009)

foundations - 29
tinted moisturizers - none... too light for me.
powders - 11
concealers - 27

im very fickle


----------



## Heiaken (Mar 6, 2009)

^Holy Moly Batman! That's a lot!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Mar 6, 2009)

Just 2.

I have one Studio Fix Compact in NW43 that I use on top of my under eye concealer, and one Studio Fix Compact in NW45 that I use for my face.


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 6, 2009)

I think I currently have 3 foundations (Clinique Superbalanced Makeup-don't use anymore, Bare Escentuals, and Studio Sculpt).  I still want to try MUFE HD, but I think I'll wait on that.  I have 2 concealers....a Clinique kind with a wand--don't remember what it's called....and Studio Sculpt which is now my everyday go-to.


----------



## Rosario (Mar 6, 2009)

here is my damage and seriously im beginning to think there is no perfect foundation
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i can be wrong though...

Foundations=4 Studio fix, Mineralize satinfinish, MUFE HD, Maybelline Mineralize 
Powders=2 Studio Fix, Clinique's powder
Stick foundation=1 Napolean Perdis

Concealers=3 MUFE, Napolean Perdis, Benefit Erase Paste

Tinted Moisturizers=2 Benefit & Stila love both!!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 6, 2009)

I have way too many but I gave most of them away recently.
1 CoverFX powderFX
1 CoverFX mineralFX
1 CoverFX cream foundation
2 MUFE duo mat
1 Maybelline pure liquid foundation
1 MAC studio fix fluid
1 Clinique perfectly real powder foundation
1 Mommy makeup mineral foundation
2 MUFE mat velvet+
2 NYC mineral foundation
1 Physician's Formula translucent mineral foundation


----------



## Holy Rapture (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, I have only one!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Revlon Colorstay ... So far, it's been perfect. I just use it mixed with my moisturizer


----------



## Ikara (Mar 8, 2009)

Foundation:
Studio fix 2 (everytday "I'm on a rush" foundation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Studio fix fluid 1
MUFE HD 1 (but going to buy 2 more next week xD)
FA 1
BE 2 (but I don't use these anymore)

Tinted moisturizer:
0 (studio fix fluid + moisturizer = Love)

Concealer:
1 MUFE pallet of 5 haha

Powders:
BE mineral veil
Cargo blu-ray
MUFE super mat
1 cheap brand


----------



## geeko (Mar 10, 2009)

foundation: 2
Tinted moisturiser: 2


----------



## genduk26 (Mar 10, 2009)

foundations :
2 chanel mat lumiere (winter)
2 mufe mat velvet + (summer)

tinted moisturizers: none

powders:
2 dior pressed powders
1 chanel pressed powder
1 mufe loose powder

concealers:
1 dior
1 chanel


----------



## pichima (Apr 12, 2009)

too many, for sure...

I gave away a couple of them last week :estee lauder
compact powder foundation 
and THE wonderful tinted moisturiser by Dior--- because I chose the lightest shades and i should have taken the following...silly me.


Base:
L'oreal Studio Secrets pink base (anti-dullness)-- i like to mix it with my moisturiser.


Fluid Foundations:
YSL matte touch foundation 
MAC selet tint
Maybelline mineral power (fluid)- used it only twice...

Tinted moisturisers:
Estee Lauder daywear plus (good one!)
Lavera tinted moisturiser ( lovely, but the shade, called 'transparent'(!) ... is  too dark for me.)

Compact foundations:
Clinique Almost powder spf 15 (... a bit of a disappointment - I think it makes my pores more noticeable... arghh)

Loose Powder:
Elizabeth Arden ( I've had them for ages... they're ok)
Everyday minerals silk veil (sorry i can't remember the exact name**)- never use it...

Mineral Foundations:
a cuople of samples by Everyday Minerals (matte and original glow- don't use them anymore) and a big one my the same brand (intensive) wich i don't use either.

Compact powder:
MAC Blot powder in medium dark -can't live without them...
MAC MSF natural in medium (very useful when you're in a rush and need a quick fix over tinted moisturiser or even on its own!)
Shiseido Compact Powder (medium)-silky, natural finish... very good!)

and I think that's it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







ohh I forgot!:

concealers:
Lancome ( amazing coverage, natural finish)
Bourjois ( the one that works like YSL touch eclat)


----------



## Corien (Apr 12, 2009)

3 Liquid foundations (cheap drugstore, L'Oreal True Match and M.A.C Select SPF, the latter being almost empty and I don't use it because it's over 2 years old, but I keep it in case they do Back2Mac here)
4 Mineral foundations (2 different shades from EveryDay Minerals, 2 drugstore brands)
3 Concealers
1 powder
And a whole bunch of EveryDay Mineral samples.


----------



## fintia (Apr 12, 2009)

oh goodness.. I only have 3 and 2 of them it's not working for me anymore: Super Balanced from Clinique. The one I am loving right now is the Even Better from Clinique.. gives me the coverage i need and it is super light weight. Now i can actually know what is is to say I do not even feel I am wearing foundation


----------



## Tahti (Apr 12, 2009)

Godd, I loathe tallying up my makeup xD It always makes me feel sooo guilty!

MAC Foundations ; 
Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation in NW15, NC15 and N3 (NONE of them match. Gah. Waiting until I go back to Finland then I can pawn them off to my sister.)
Studio Fix Fluid in NC15 (about 10 shades too dark for me *eye roll*)

Max Factor ;
16hr Long Last Foundation in Porcelain

Stargazer ;
White Foundation

Illamasqua ; (FINALLY! a brand that matches me. OMG *happy dance* xD)
Rich Liquid Foundation in 105 & 100
Powder Foundation in 105
Cream Foundation in 105

And (counting these cause I think foundation cannot be left w/o powder) 2 Stargazer white powder compacts, MAC Blot Powder in Light, MAC Select Sheer in NC5, Illamasqua Pressed Powder in 010 and 100.


----------



## sofie1507 (May 17, 2009)

foundation: 23 (and i still havnt found one that matches perfect!!grrr)
concealer: 8
powder:9

for some reason i keep buying face things in hope they are "the one" but never are. shame we cant return things in the uk apart from at mac


----------



## User38 (May 17, 2009)

MUFE (HD, MAtte, Body) Chanel (matt lumiere and teint innocence), Guerlain Divinora (I adore this but it is disc), clinique even better and derma white, Bobbi Brown Stick, Bobbi brown cream, MAC: SF, Sculpting, Stick, Body, Lancome Photogenic, Lancome Minerals, Prescriptives PX, Clarins Souffle.. and Dior (2), also a fantastic line of wet/dry which I get at trade shows in various colors... gawd allmighty -- I am grateful I get to put these to work!


As for concealers I have: Lancome photogenic, absolue, effacernes, Bobbi brown correctors and concelers (various colors), MUFE, MAC concealer in tube.. lol, forgot name, MAC SS in various shades, Ben Nye color wheels (2), Graftobian palettes (2), EL one in pot, one stick, Cle de peau (personal), YSL Touche Eclat four colors, Laura Mercier orange/beige concealer ~~ also a full line of pencil concealers in various colors (orange, yellow, beige, green lilac from Staedler) hell, I can;t even remember them all unless I go to my cases and start counting!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have quite a few primers in colors and tinted moisturizers as well as illuminating moisturizers and primers!


----------



## gildedangel (May 17, 2009)

I only have two foundation and one concealer, Studio Fix Powder, Studio Sculpt, and Studio Finish concealer.


----------



## Boneshaker (May 17, 2009)

At the moment, I own 3 different foundations and 3 different powders. They all work well, but I choose which one to wear based on what I'm doing or where I'm going. I'm really tempted to buy more, though. I still haven't tried Revlon Colorstay, and I have heard quite a few good things about it. I think it will have to be my next purchase.


----------



## Lapis (May 19, 2009)

Foundation 4
Tinted moisturizer 0
Concealers 2

These are split along summer and winter matches


----------



## Yagmur (May 19, 2009)

Foundation: 0
Tinted Moisturizer: 0
Concealers: 3


----------



## ABB113 (May 19, 2009)

I recently purchased Revlon Colorstay foundation in Ivory and I love it!  I also bought the Korres tinted moisturizer to try out for the summer.


----------



## xNeurocancer (May 19, 2009)

Foundation: I own 2, & that's only because I bought the wrong one (The Body Shop Moisturising) so my amazing boyfriend bought me the right one (The Body Shop Oil Balancing). <3 him.

Concealers: Zero

Powders: 1. I bought it from The Body Shop, I don't use it much as it is way too dark but the other shade was way too light & had pink undertones.
I usually use M-A-C Blot Powder in Medium but I am on a budget, credit crunch grrr.


----------



## RedRibbon (May 19, 2009)

Foundations: 2
Concealers: 1 (does YSL TE count?, if not then 0)
Powder: 1


----------



## Sashan (May 19, 2009)

Foundations: 2 
Concealer: 3
Tinted Moisturiser: 1
Powder: 2


----------



## nichollecaren (May 19, 2009)

foundation: 3
Tinted moisturizer: none...is it bad that I mix foundation with moisturizer??
Concealer: 1 
Powder:4


----------



## sunshine16 (May 23, 2009)

Foundation: 4, and one darker foundation i use for contouring.
Concealer- 3, i'm looking at some more though.
TM- none i like to mix my own with moisturizer that way i can decide on the ratio depending on the amount of coverage i'm after.


----------



## vuittongirl (May 24, 2009)

4 foundation not counting my samples... 7 counting my estee lauder and everyday mineral samples
1 concealor
2 powders


----------



## mynameisanna (May 26, 2009)

three but only one is the right colour :S
one was a really dark one that i use for summer although it still is a little off (will have to buy another one this time), the other one is good for the rest of the year, and one i never use that has a pink undertone and breaks me out (loreal true match one)


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 26, 2009)

Foundations: 8 - because my skin keeps changing shades on me
Tinted moisturizers: 0 - I just mix whatever foundation and moisturizer
Concealers: 3


----------



## NernersHuman (May 26, 2009)

I have two foundations, MAC Studio Fix Liquid and Bare Minerals in Fair. In terms of concealers, I also have two, MAC Studio Finish and Everyday Minerals, which is a sample size but has lasted me for ages!


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Aug 18, 2010)

Foundations - 8 (and lots of samples)
Tinted moisturiser - 1
Powder foundation - 2
Powders - 3
Concealer- 1

I think I need a collection sort out, still looking for my HG foundation


----------



## LC (Aug 18, 2010)

liquid foundations - 30
powder foundation- 15
tinted moisturizer - 6
concealers - 10
regular powders - 20


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 23, 2010)

liquid- 3 ; MUFE HD for fuller coverage days 
              MUFE Face and body for almost everyday 
              Stila One Step : I got it as gratis, its kinda shitty, i never use it


Powder- 1; BE


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Aug 23, 2010)

Foundation: 2--because I'm having a hard time deciding if I like MUFE HD or Mat Velvet better

Concealer: 2 (Amazing & Boi-ing--love them both)


----------



## kittykit (Aug 24, 2010)

Foundations: 3
Concealers: 5
Powder: 2


----------



## geeko (Aug 24, 2010)

Liquid / cream foundation: MUFE HD, MAC studio sculpt, Shu uemura face architect liquid foundation, Korres liquid foundatin

Tinted moisturiser / BB cream: Shiseido tinted moisturizer, Dr Jart BB cream

Powder foundation: MAC lightful ultracharge powder foundation

Mineral foundation: Bare minerals, Jane Irridale

*Total foundation*:9

*Concealers:* 2


----------



## Jishin (Aug 24, 2010)

5 Foundations: MAC SFF, Bourjois Healthy Mix, 3 from Everyday Minerals
TM: MAC Studio Moisture Tint
2 Concealers: Bourjois Healthy mix and MAC SF


----------



## Vixxan (Aug 24, 2010)

Foundation 36
Tinted moisterizers 6
Concealers 24


----------



## martiangurll (Aug 24, 2010)

Liquid:  6 (only 2 are in rotation at this time)
MMU:  5
MMU Concealers/correctors/enhancers: 3
MSF, Highlighters, BP:  6


----------



## dramatEYES (Sep 13, 2010)

Foundations: 3
Tinted Moisturizer: 1
Concealers: 3

Almost NEVER wear foundation though......I can probably count on one hand the times I've worn it in the past 6 months. Oops.


----------



## karester (Sep 14, 2010)

Foundation: 7
Tinted Moisturizers: 5
Concealer: 8


I'm always trying to find the best match, hence why I have a lot.  Still looking for my HG! I really should get rid of most of the concealer that doesn't work.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 14, 2010)

*moving to The Traincase*


----------



## cutegingerbread (Sep 14, 2010)

Foundations: 2- Bare Minerals matte and NARS sheer glow
Tinted Moisturizer: 1- Covergirl Aqua smoothers
Concealers: 2- Benefit's erase paste (for under eye) and MAC's select cover up (for face)

Foundations aren't something I really "collect". I don't like to switch up routines and such so I generally have the same products all the time...eye shadows are a WHOLE different story... lol


----------



## laylalovesmac (Sep 15, 2010)

Foundations: 1- MAC Studio Fix Powder
Tinted Moisturizer: 1- Benefit You Rebel Lite
Concealer: 0

I need to find a good concealer.


----------



## sillylilacs (Sep 15, 2010)

Foundation: 1
-L'oreal True Match

Tinted Moisturizers: 2
-Neutrogena Healthy Enhancer
-Mark Get A Tint

Concealer: 3
-NYX Concealer in a Jar
-L'oreal True Match
-Maybelline Dream Mousse Concealer


Can you tell I'm heavier on concealers? =O Super panda eyes =(


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 16, 2010)

tinted moisturizers: 1
powder foundation: 3
Concealer: 3


I'm not the type of person to 'hoard' products for lack of a better term.  If I find something I really like, I'll just buy backups of those select products.  When it comes to face products especially, I don't really like to try new things because my skin is so sensitive.


----------



## ginlovesmac (Sep 19, 2010)

Liquid Foundation:
- MAC: Prolongwear, Studio Fix
- Dior Skin Nude
- Lancome Teint Idole
- NARS Sheer Glow
- Makeup Forever HD

Creme Foundation: 
- MAC Studio Tech

Powder Foundation:
- Everyday Minerals 
- Studio Fix Powder
- Bare Minerals Matte


----------



## Beauty11111 (Oct 16, 2010)

11 foundations, 1 tinted moisturizer and 3 concealers. I hadn’t noticed I had so many foundations :-/.


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 17, 2010)

2 foundations and 3 concealers. 1 concealer is medicated, 1 is a medium shade, and 1 is tan so i can mix my shade. My foundations are both medium and tan too, my skintone changes alot throughout the year. I don't own any tinted moisturizers because I just mix my own with foundation + primer or moisturizer.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 17, 2010)

12 foundation (only 2 are mac) and  5 concealers i just noticed i don't have any tinted moisturizers...i'll have to get one that!


----------



## bell21 (Oct 17, 2010)

4 foundations (2 of which i should really B2M)
  	2 Concealers
  	Here I was thinking I had a lot! lol, I got lucky and found my perfect match with MUFE HD and was able to give up the search, otherwise I'm sure I'd have a ton of foundations.


----------



## chellaxx (Nov 21, 2010)

FOUNDATION:
  	nars sheer glow
  	estee lauder double wear
  	revlon colorstay
  	mac studio tech
  	mac studio fix
  	mac select tint
  	mac studio sculpt
  	illamasqua rich
  	maybelline dream matte mouse

  	want to try: mac face and body, diorskin nude and forever, guerlain lingerie du peau, ysl teint radiance, laura mercier mineral powder

  	Powder:
  	mac pressed blot powder
  	mac prep and prime

  	want to try: chanel loose powder

  	Concealer:
  	bobbi brown creamy concealer
  	estee lauder double wear concealer
  	mac studio finish
  	mac studio sculpt
  	benefit it stick (glamour mag freebie)

  	want to try: laura mercier secret camoflague, mufe full cover concealer


----------



## megzjada (Oct 3, 2015)

Now that I'm delving head first literally into the world of beauty, gosh, Lancome teint idole ultra 10  Mac matchmaster7.5  Elizabeth arden spice Mac studio fix fluid  Estee Lauder doublewear sandalwood  Stila all day maple Revlon Photoready cappuccino  Revlon colorstay Spice Pressed powder black opal, cocoa  Black opal  beautiful bronze liquid  Avon liquid nutmeg, caramel sable And pressed powders from Avon fawn toffee  I use them all, wearing the Revlon Photoready today. And cc creams, avon of course. Has Spf of 50, which is great.  Bb cream garnier


----------



## makeupmaiiden (Oct 4, 2015)

Foundations:8 Backups:2 Tinted moisturizer:2 Concealer:7 (I think, I need to count but I'm pretty sure thats what I have)   I have a fairly good complexion, I just like having a wide option. My under eye circles are horrendous though.


----------



## soonari (Jan 12, 2016)

I only have 2 foundations:
Giorgio Armani Luminous Silk Foundation
MAC Pro Longwear Nourishing Waterproof Foundation

and more shockingly just 1 concealer - MAC Pro Longwear Concealer. Time to go shopping!

I mostly wear BB cushions now though.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Jan 24, 2016)

Love this thread largely because it shows my foundation obsession! here's my list:

Foundations (liquid & powder)

MUFE Mat Velvet
Clinique Matte
MAC Prolongwear (running out)
MAC Waterproof
MAC Studio Fix powder (2)
Laura Mercier Supreme (running out)
Maybelline Matte Poreless
BH Cosmetics (2) different colors (running out)
Covergirl 3 in 1 (running out)
Covergirl naturelux (perfect, perfect match but resulted in fine bumps; might try again just to see if the foundation was the actual cause)

BB Creams (These two remind me more of TM than a BB Cream)

Maybelliene  Dream Fresh
Black Radiance 

Concealers

Nicka K
MAC Pro longwear (2 shades) (both running out)
LA Girl Pro (2 shades)


Ordered

NARS Matte Glow Foundation
Laura Mercier Sheer "  "

Thrown out (yesterday) Color so off and got tired of mixing

Benefit Oh Wow Foundation (1/3 left)
Lancome (1/4 left)
Smashbox Dark 2 (old never used)


----------



## myonlysunshine (Jan 29, 2016)

7 liquid foundations: 
Guerlain Lingerie de Peau
Guerlain Baby Glow
Giorgio Armani Lasting Silk
Diorskin Nude Air Serum
Diorskin Star Fluid Foundation
Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow Foundation
RMK Liquid Foundation (only 2-3 uses left on this one)

2 powder foundations, both were from local brands 

2 CC/BB cream: Olay CC cream, Garnier BB cream

Concealer: 
Nars Radiant Creamy Concealer
Artdeco Camouflage Cream Concealer
IT Cosmetics Bye Bye Under Eye Concealer
Maybelline Fit Me Concealer


----------



## Kurtina88 (Feb 21, 2016)

Foundation:7 and one foundation palette 
Tinted moisturizers: 0
Concealers: 2
Powders: 2 (one pressed one loose)


----------



## Dadale (Apr 11, 2016)

Foundations: 3
Tinted Moisturizer: 1
Concealers: 2


----------



## Mixxi (Apr 16, 2016)

Foundations: 2 - mac matchmaker (love this) and benefit oxygen wow (colour is slightly off and coverage isn't great but it's useable. I recently chucked an illasmasqua one because it just made my skin look dry and crusty even though it's not.

Tinted moisturiser: 0 but I have smashbox bb cream for wearing to work

Concealers: 2 - benefit bo-ing and bobbi brown stick


----------



## drien227 (Jan 27, 2017)

Tinted Moisturizer with SPF: 3
BB Cream: 2 
Minerals: 2
Concealer: 1
BB Cushion: 1 with a refill 

I am trying to work my way through them, but I really only care for tinted moisturizer. Everything else breaks me out.


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 11, 2021)

Foundations: Kryolan Ultra Foundation - 48 shades 
Cinema Secrets - 10 shades 
Eve Pearl - 4 shades

Tinted Moisturizers: 0

Concealers: Face Atelier - 2 shades 
                     Eve Pearl - 10 shades ( quadruples of each shade = 40 pots

Powders: Cover F/X - (Matte F/X) - 3 shades (12 compacts)


----------



## toupeemoor (May 13, 2021)

Foundations: 2
Tinted moisturizers: 2
Concealers: 2


----------



## lasharn (Nov 4, 2021)

I'm kinda minimalist when it comes to foundations so I only have...

Foundations: 4
Tinted moisturizers: 1
Concealers: 2
Pressed Powder: 1
Loose Powder: 1


----------



## AmbyH (Nov 11, 2021)

lasharn said:


> I'm kinda minimalist when it comes to foundations so I only have...
> 
> Foundations: 4
> Tinted moisturizers: 1
> ...


Hey, that's quite a lot for a minimalist!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Nov 14, 2021)

lasharn said:


> I'm kinda minimalist when it comes to foundations so I only have...
> 
> Foundations: 4
> Tinted moisturizers: 1
> ...





AmbyH said:


> Hey, that's quite a lot for a minimalist!



That is minimalist. Generally skin tones change seasonally.


----------



## lovetahirih (Nov 23, 2021)

3 foundations 
1 primer 
2 concealers
4 powders


----------



## lasharn (Nov 30, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> That is minimalist. Generally skin tones change seasonally.


Just as you say!


----------



## angelica.brejt (Dec 1, 2021)

Foundations: 3
Tinted moisturizer: 1
Concealers: 2
Powders: 2

I try to keep it minimal and just something that I would really use on a daily and for bigger events. I've come to realize over the years that hoarding lots of make-up products would be a waste of money since you only use 1 on a daily and it would be a waste spending so much.


----------



## angelica.brejt (Feb 2, 2022)

Foundation - 1
Primer - 1
concealer - 1
I especially love Laneige's bb cream, my day is not complete without it! https://www.laneige.com/int/en/makeup/bb-cushion-anti-aging.html


----------



## Don aka Alyssa (Feb 3, 2022)

mizuki~ said:


> Just out of curiosity, I'd just like to know how many foundations, tinted moisturizers and/or concealers do you guys own because I know everybody's always looking for their perfect HG foundation etc.. I know I seem to never be completely satisfied with what I have and thinking there's probably something out there 10x better so keep buying..sucks because I'm always broke! Here's mines:
> 
> Foundation: 10
> Tinted Moisturizers: 4
> ...


I know how you feel girl, I've got about 15 foundations, being on estrogen is messing up my skin, so like you, I search for the perfect look, which is becoming frustrating!!!


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 7, 2022)

Don aka Alyssa said:


> I know how you feel girl, I've got about 15 foundations, being on estrogen is messing up my skin, so like you, I search for the perfect look, which is becoming frustrating!!!



Ya it's frustrating, and you have your work cut out for you, as your skin condition is on a roller coaster ride for the foreseeable future. So it's normal for you to change up your foundations (and your skin care) quite often to keep on top of  your changing skin condition.


----------



## Beryl (Jul 17, 2022)

None 0 never use it.


----------



## Kwniee (Jan 4, 2023)

I change up my foundation based on multiple things such as price range, deals, my ski and the wear. But i topically use Nars foundation. I gives me a clean matte look that lasts all day. But then on other occasions i use the Neutragena 24 hour foundation. Although it doesn't lasts as long, on camera it looks beautiful and its affordable.


----------

